
Show HN: PDF Multitool – pdf reader with dark mode and built-in tools for geeks - eumm
https://bytescout.com/products/pdfmultitool/index.html
======
eumm
Hi all,

PDF Multitool is the PDF reader app for Windows that is designed for geeks!
Includes dark mode support for viewing pdf files as well as set of tools like:

\- pdf splitter and pdf merger

\- table data extraction with automatic search

\- convert pdf to CSV, JSON, XML, TXT, JPG, PNG

\- sensitive data analysize and remover (auto and manual modes)

\- rare tools like unsearchable PDF maker (turns your text searchable PDFs
into scanned like PDF)

\- attachments, images and media extractor

The download page is here:
[https://bytescout.com/download/download_freeware.html](https://bytescout.com/download/download_freeware.html)
or you may use this direct download link:
[https://cdn.bytescout.com/PDFMultitool.exe](https://cdn.bytescout.com/PDFMultitool.exe)

The app is free for non-commercial usage with no restrictions in the
functionality. If you use it for business purposes then you may purchase a
Business License.

Hope you will like it and will appreciate any comments and suggestions.
Thanks!

